# 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/



> _Dark Match:_ http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-wwe-main-event-results/#FsAbzmbm2wBDTDov.99
> 
> - Sin Cara defeated Damien Sandow.





> *WWE Main Event: *
> 
> - The Shield defeated The Usos and Kofi Kingston.
> 
> ...





> *WWE Main Event:* http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10032999.shtml
> 
> 1. The Shield defeated The Usos and Kofi Kingston. The crowd was sort of dead to start the match. It was a very pro crowd for the face team, though. There were many near falls, but The Shield got the win.
> 
> ...





> *WWE Smackdown:* http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10033003.shtml
> 
> A cage is hanging above the ring.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/79751/complete-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-for-friday.html?p=1



> *WWE SmackDown:*
> 
> *Smackdown opened with a recap of the end of Raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why the late start?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

People are saying on twitter that there's a steel cage above the ring.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...dates/32752-quick-note-from-smackdown-tapings

Quick note from Smackdown tapings

There is a cage hung above the ring in Bakersfield for tonight's taping of Smackdown.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Who the hell is having a cage match?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan, ziggler or big show would be my guess against the shield? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Probably the dark main event.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Who the hell is having a cage match?


It's a trap. Daniel Bryan will be in the ring and the corporation will show up and Bryan has nowhere to go but down.

:HHH2 :vince rton2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



DogSaget said:


> Why the late start?


It's in California, on Pacific time. So 10 o'clock Eastern time is seven over there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> People are saying on twitter that there's a steel cage above the ring.


I'd guess that it's either a dark match or Sandow vs. Rhodes. Sandow vs. Rhodes is really the only feud built up enough that a steel cage wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> I'd guess that it's either a dark match or Sandow vs. Rhodes. Sandow vs. Rhodes is really the only feud built up enough that a steel cage wouldn't be out of place.


Do you really think they'd have a cage match for something they consider so.....under-card?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you really think they'd have a cage match for something they consider so.....under-card?


It's one of the few feuds WWE has built up with any sense of storyline progression. Unless it's a dark match, nothing else would make sense.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you really think they'd have a cage match for something they consider so.....under-card?


I'd rather they have Christian vs Del Rio for da title in the cage


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> It's one of the few feuds WWE has built up with any sense of storyline progression. Unless it's a dark match, nothing else would make sense.


A three on one handicap cage match with the Shield vs someone who spoke out against HHH?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you really think they'd have a cage match for something they consider so.....under-card?


Well they did once simultaneously use both a HIAC cage and an old-school steel cage for an under-card feud, when Al Snow and Big Boss Man fought in that craptacular Kennel from Hell match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you really think they'd have a cage match for something they consider so.....under-card?


Swagger had a random cage match to open SD last year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Well they did once simultaneously use both a HIAC cage and an old-school steel cage for an under-card feud, when Al Snow and Big Boss Man fought in that craptacular Kennel from Hell match.


That was, what, 15 years ago? Undercard feuds rarely ever get stipulation matches anymore, specially not inside a cage.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> That was, what, 15 years ago? Undercard feuds rarely ever get stipulation matches anymore, specially not inside a cage.


Nah, cage matches amongst midcard and undercard feuds are still fairly common imo, it's not like it's a really special match that's reserved for Main Eventers a la HIAC and TLC(which then again, actually started as a midcard-level match).


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

So is Cody the top face the Smackdown now ?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> So is Cody the top face the Smackdown now ?


Naw I'd say he's third behind Christian & RVD


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin Cara defeats Sandow in Dark Match.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0820/565043/spoilers-wwe-main-event-results/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> Sin Cara defeats Sandow in Dark Match.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0820/565043/spoilers-wwe-main-event-results/


LMAO.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin Cara beat Sandow in a dark match? What a load of crap.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I guess the injury wasn't as bad as he feared. Definitely didn't need to stop last night's match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wow, Sandows getting buried worse than Ziggler.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin Cara probably went over to get the Latino audience members in Cali hyped for the show(s) in the kickoff of the night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well it is a dar....no its unacceptable. MITB holder losing to Botch Cara?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao Sin Cara beats Sandow


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL Cara worked the next night.

I understand why he's got heat on him. He was injured and quit the match immediately. He was so hurt that he worked the next night..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

What if its Hunico under the mask again?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I was about to say something but it's a dark match. Who the fuck cares.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Meh it was a dark match, who gives a fuck?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> So is Cody the top face the Smackdown now ?


:lol Love the sig.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

The only thing I'm surprised about is Sin Cara was wrestling lol. Unless they threw Hunico back under that mask.

The cage is either for a dark main event, or, and I'm hoping for this one that it plays apart in the Bryan-Corporation angle later tonight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

ADR once again going to be in the midcard of the show that he's the champion of

:bryan

He's the 2013 version of CM Punk, but HE'S ON SMACKDOWN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Faces almost always go over in dark matches don't they?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJ Lee beat Naomi

Khaki beats Swagger

For Main Wvent


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Faces almost always go over in dark matches don't they?


Mainly.. I remember Alex Riley beating Ambrose in dark matches quite often before his main roster debut, they mean nothing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> AJ Lee beat Naomi
> 
> *Khaki beats Swagger*
> 
> For Main Wvent


:lol Swagger was in the World Title picture just a couple of months ago.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Khali will finish with Corporation in wm xxx,today stars his push with that victory.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> AJ Lee beat Naomi
> 
> *Khaki beats Swagger*
> 
> For Main Wvent


Khali too? WWE fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cage match will probably be Kane/Wyatt since it's the only match type in which the family can't interfere.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



SJFC said:


> Cage match will probably be Kane/Wyatt since it's the only match type in which the family can't interfere.


Kane isn't around,he's gone filming for his movie now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Kane isn't around,he's gone filming for his movie now.


Oh, fuck knows what they have planned then.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin cara beats sandow in a dark match..WTF

Sandow must have seriously pissed off some people backstage...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Most likely WWE title related is my bet. JUST maybe WHC. But still hard to tell.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why the fuck would they give Khalis retarded ass a win over Swagger?! :frustrate


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin Cara beas Sandow JAJAJA LOL.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cage will be punishment for somebody. Maybe we could get Bryan vs Ambrose or Rollins with the promise from HHH that there will be no interference and to make sure it will be in a cage. Of course Rollins/Reigns get in the cage and maul Bryan, but Henry and Big Show make the save ripping the door off to get in. 

Book it!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Khali went over Big E Langston and Jack Swagger in just a couple of days. Only God knows what's going on.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Is Khali seriously the only guy WWE can find to appease the Indian demographic? I swear making him "wrestle" is a crime


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Is Khali seriously the only guy WWE can find to appease the Indian demographic? I swear making him "wrestle" is a crime


I just don't know anymore. He has to be doing something right for WWE. shit.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sonjay Dutt is the only good Indian wrestler in history. Heck, Khali is probably in the *shudder* better half of the list of Indian wrestlers.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I see this in twitter https://vine.co/v/hOYAxaQJQbh Orton opens sd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



donalder said:


> I see this in twitter https://vine.co/v/hOYAxaQJQbh Orton opens sd.


LOL cool way to see what's going down.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJ vs. Naomi? :mark:

Gives me memories of their great match on NXT a few years back:


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Is Khali seriously the only guy WWE can find to appease the Indian demographic? I swear making him "wrestle" is a crime


Mahal would appeal to India. Anything is better than Khali TBH.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



BigDLangston said:


> Mahal would appeal to India. Anything is better than Khali TBH.


I doubt Mahal would appeal to anyone.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> *Vickie Guerrero welcomed WWE champion Randy Orton to the ring. he cuts a promo saying he is a true role model and champion who tells the truth. He says he didn't know what HHH was going to screw Daniel Bryan. He said that he didn't need anyone's help Monday and asked the crowd for their support. They chanted "Yes" instead. Bryan comes out and thanks John Cena for his Summerslam opportunity. He calls out Orton and rips him for how arrogant he is being. Bryan says Orton was given everything while Bryan fought for every opportunity. Bryan says he will do it again and beat Orton for the title. He asks for a rematch tonight, but Orton turns him down. Orton holds the championship belt over Bryan's head. He tried to go for an RKO but Bryan dropkicks him in the face and out of the ring. Bryan leads "Yes" chants.


via PWInsider (opening segment)


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Smackdown opened with a recap of the end of Raw.
> 
> *Vickie Guerrero welcomed WWE champion Randy Orton to the ring. he cuts a promo saying he is a true role model and champion who tells the truth. He says he didn't know what HHH was going to screw Daniel Bryan. He said that he didn't need anyone's help Monday and asked the crowd for their support. They chanted "Yes" instead. Bryan comes out and thanks John Cena for his Summerslam opportunity. He calls out Orton and rips him for how arrogant he is being. Bryan says Orton was given everything while Bryan fought for every opportunity. Bryan says he will do it again and beat Orton for the title. He asks for a rematch tonight, but Orton turns him down. Orton holds the championship belt over Bryan's head. He tried to go for an RKO but Bryan dropkicks him in the face and out of the ring. Bryan leads "Yes" chants.


from pwinsider.com


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds good for the opening


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Khali doesn't draw shit. Does WWE even do tours in India?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

According to PWInsider, Barrett vs. Bryan is the steel cage match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> *Backstage, Wade Barrett asks for a match against Daniel Bryan. Vickie Guerrero makes it a steel cage match.
> 
> *Recap of CM Punk-Curtis Axel brawl.
> 
> ...


-


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like a good opening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good for Barrett. Wonder if he joins the stable tonight.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

i wait that Barret wins and he join to corporation.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett about to make my prediction true with him joining the Corporation. This is like the 5th time he wrestled DB the past month.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

God, Bryan should not be losing to WADE BARETT of all people.

DAT BRYAN IN THE MAIN EVENT THOUGH.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> God, Bryan should not be losing to WADE BARETT of all people.
> 
> DAT BRYAN IN THE MAIN EVENT THOUGH.



Match hasn't even happened yet and if barrett does win it won't be clean.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

This is a better report



> A cage is hanging above the ring.
> 
> The Smackdown opened with a recap of the main event at SummerSlam and the live crowd exploded with yes chants but booing when Randy Orton cashing was shown. They also recapped the events from Raw as well with the McMahons.
> 
> ...


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10033003.shtml


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'll mark if Barrett sides with the Corporation at the IC level. He SO fits that stable.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk bout to be the IC champ lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



thaimasker;228754812. [B said:


> Dolph Ziggler beat Big E Langston (w/A.J. Lee). Ziggler won by pinfall after a Zig Zag.[/B]


Uh, I thought this shit was finished at SummerSlam. 

Ziggler just got gang-raped by The Shield on RAW. Why in the hell isn't he going after one of the Shield members, and instead is *still* feuding with Big E and AJ when he got his revenge on them at SummerSlam? fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yes plz for Barrett joining the Corporation.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> 3. World Hvt. Champion Alberto Del Rio defeated Christian. Del Rio defeated Christian via submission the arm bar. After the match, Del Rio said something about Latinos, which led to cheers, but he called all of us peasants and said that he wants us to follow the great Alberto Del Rio. Ricardo Rodriguiez came out and trashed Del Rio, and introduced Rob Van Dam. Christian dropkicked Del Rio off the top rope and RVD did a frog splash to end the segment.


-


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk and That IC Title.

unk2

Well Christian, thanks for coming, back to Jobberville.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

What's the point of having Christian lose to Del Rio again by submission? 

The drop kick after the match is weird also. Unless Del Rio cheated to win, that's usually reserved for heels.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

So they turn Orton into a pussy already ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk about to start that 435 IC title reign.

unk3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ugh, so if they were just gonna have Cody end up losing and not going into NOC for the World Title, WHY DID HE FUCKING BEAT SANDOW TWO NIGHTS IN A ROW?

Oh right, it's the WHC MITB curse. fpalm

Oh, and why the fuck are they doing Barrett/Bryan again?

Edit: Oh look, an IC Title match that means something for once that's gonna be on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk damn well better not win the IC title. That match better end in a DQ, or otherwise Punk tells Axel that he doesn't want that piece of crap and beats him clean anyway, non title.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> Ugh, so if they were just gonna have Cody end up losing and not going into NOC for the World Title, WHY DID HE FUCKING BEAT SANDOW TWO NIGHTS IN A ROW?
> 
> Oh right, it's the WHC MITB curse. fpalm
> 
> ...


The IC Title matters though because of the challenger, not the champion. A Bum is still holding the title. I actually kind of hope Punk wins the title. He'd look bad ass with it.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk the IC champ ? Wow don't know what to say.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> So they turn Orton into a pussy already ?


No, it's what you call a Heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

DB is extremely credible LIKE REALLY after the win he got over Cena. Orton's acting proper atm tbh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> The IC Title matters though because of the challenger, not the champion. A Bum is still holding the title. I actually kind of hope Punk wins the title. He'd look bad ass with it.


He'd look badass with the belt and it would make the IC Title mean something again. In fact, it would probably mean more than it's ever meant before (hell, it would mean more than the World Title instantly). However, I'd rather not see it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk is above the IC title. Don't want to see it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> Ugh, so if they were just gonna have Cody end up losing and not going into NOC for the World Title, WHY DID HE FUCKING BEAT SANDOW TWO NIGHTS IN A ROW?
> 
> Oh right, it's the WHC MITB curse. fpalm
> 
> ...


Should know by now the booking is strategically put together so no one can look better than the other.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Del Rio/Christian again?

There really should be about a 3-4 week moratorium on rematches of matches that happened on the latest PPV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

RVD-ADR-Christian? That'd be sweet.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JC00 said:


> There really should be about a 3-4 week moratorium on rematches of matches that happened on the latest PPV.


There wasn't a need for a rematch in the first place, especially if the finish is the same. It just seems like a match to fill up time. They are obviously moving on to RVD, so Christian should have just moved on to his next feud.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> *Dolph Ziggler pinned Big E. Langston with the Zig Zag. Langston attacked him before the bell and controlled early. Ziggler makes a comeback but AJ interfered. Ziggler finally hits finisher.
> 
> *World champ Alberto Del Rio defeated Christian with the armbreaker in a great match. Christian is in control early after a dive to the floor. Del Rio works over Christian, who makes comeback but is sent off the top to the floor. Great series of near falls in this one.
> 
> ...


via PWInsider


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton promo? :mark:

I'm excited about this show. Also funny to see Punk fighting for the IC title. :lol

I wish they'd stop jobbing Cesaro out, though.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> In fact, it would probably mean more than it's ever meant before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> Darren Young pinned Antono Cesaro despite the interference of Jack Swagger.
> via PWInsider


wow fpalm they're really going one sided with this shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> wow fpalm they're really going one sided with this shit.


The power of PR. Darren Young comes out and WWE is milking it by giving him preferential booking.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Darren Young is indeed getting a push. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> The power of PR. Darren Young comes out and WWE is milking it by giving him preferential booking.


They aren't even trying to make it look like it's not because he came out. Just have to applaud WWE these days. :clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah, Young's getting a push. :lol

Shame it took coming out to make it happen, but whatever, hopefully PTP have a run with the tag titles at some point this year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I really hope they don't do something stupid like have Young win MITB next year or something. He sucks...perhaps in more ways than one, but specifically in the aspect of him being quite a poor entertainer.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Push the PTP because they deserve it. Not an obvious push for Young only because he's openly gay. But none the less, it's a nice change to see them win matches.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> wow fpalm they're really going one sided with this shit.


They've had two matches in this dynamic. Give it time..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JC00 said:


>


Meh, Punk's bigger now than when Austin, Rock, and HBK held it. You may have a point about Macho Man (can't really say too much on it), and now that I think about it, there is Warrior as well.

Well, it would certainly be the biggest IC Title run in the last decade, anyway.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> Orton promo? :mark:
> 
> I'm excited about this show. Also funny to see Punk fighting for the IC title. :lol
> 
> I wish they'd stop jobbing Cesaro out, though.


Punk isn't fighting for the IC title he is fighting Axel solely because of Heyman. It has not been announced as an IC title match. Think everyone should chill. 

As far as Darren Young going over Cesaro though, lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really hope they don't do something stupid like have Young win MITB next year or something. H*e sucks...perhaps in more ways than one*, but specifically in the aspect of him being quite a poor entertainer.


lol, keep your fantasies to yourself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

On Darren Young, I'm happy to see they're responding positively to him coming out... but I hope this doesn't turn into some main event push. The guy isn't that talented. His tag partner is more talented and has more charisma than him. However, if this leads just to a tag title win for PTP and maybe a mid-card singles run for Young, I'm cool with that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lazyking said:


> They've had two matches in this dynamic. Give it time..


Would honestly like to, but Usos going over because they're on Total divas, and PTP going over because Young came out. It's honestly not a big deal, like most have said, you really can't complain about WWE finally giving a crap about a talented team like PTP.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Darren young came out within the wwe they would bury the shit out of him as a rib.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm probably one of the bigger Darren Young fans on the board and even I don't think he deserves a main event push.. That said, I think people are overreacting a bit. PTP as a team could be a really good face team either way and WWE could make money with Darren now, maybe that's tasteless but WWE is a business after all.. That doesn't mean he'll never lose again.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would honestly like to, but Usos going over because they're on Total divas, and PTP going over because Young came out. It's honestly not a big deal, like most have said, you really can't complain about WWE finally giving a crap about a talented team like PTP.


I get that but my issue with that is the extent of the push. Neither are tag team champions and until that happens, Their respective pushes really mean nothing. it just changes the jobber role for other teams.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Main-event push? Lets not overreact. He just defeated a mid carder guy that is losing all the time. Its nothing big.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> > *Summerslam AXXESS recap. Bryan in control early before barrett throws him down. Barrett launches Bryan into cage for a two count. Barrett and Bryan exchange in the middle with Barrett rubbing Bryan's face into the cage. Barrett nailed a stiff kick in the middle for two count. Bryan fights back only to reverse whip into tunbuckle. Barrett back in control. Bryan reverses and uses three dropkicks to send Bryan into cage. Bryan tries to climb out but is forced into a top rope dropkick and a near fall. He nails Yes kicks in the middle but Barrett tosses him into the cage to regain control. Bryan nails the Electric Chair for another two count. Bryan tries to climb out and gets one leg out. They fight on top of cage. Barrett gets one leg out again but this time Bryan headbutts and kicks him down to the ropes and nails a powerbomb. Bryan nails the running knee for the win, so that appears to be a new finisher.
> >
> > *After the match, Bryan left the cage but was attacked by Randy Orton, who was hiding under the ring. Orton stands over Bryan as the fans chant "You suck."



Main Event of Smackdown acrding to PWI)


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk #1 contender for the IC Title?. Welcome back to the mid card area. :lmao

Sthepanie mcmahon is right, people like Bryan or Punk may be great wrestlers, but they cant draw shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Dat Running Knee

:bryan

Sounds like a good show. I'll check out Bryan/Barrett and the opening segment.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

See? Bryan didn't lose.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Punk #1 contender for the IC Title?. Welcome back to the mid card area. :lmao


If CM Punk is going to be on the Night Of Champions card, there really isn't any other logical match for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao under the ring. Hoping we can get a bit of crazy Orton during this heel run.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well played and smart by Orton.

I'm loving the potential of Orton/Bryan as the main feud. And the Corporation angle? Man, it's going great so far.

Sad Barrett didn't join though ...yet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

lol @ Barrett becoming Bryan's whipping boy every week. I guess it's better than jobbing to Bo Dallas.

The main event aftermath sounds good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Well played and smart by Orton.
> 
> I'm loving the potential of Orton/Bryan as the main feud. And the Corporation angle? Man, it's going great so far.
> 
> Sad Barrett didn't join though ...yet.


Even if Barrett did join, it be kind of overkill at that point. Who'd he feud with anyway?

The Shield is pretty much the corporation's mid card guys(not to say that's bad, it's mid card guys you actually care about).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cage match and Heyman promo look interesting. Outside of that, doesn't look like anything of interest happened. Might just catch those couple of segments and that's it. Overall pretty boring looking SD.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Punk #1 contender for the IC Title?. Welcome back to the mid card area. :lmao
> 
> Sthepanie mcmahon is right, people like Bryan or Punk may be great wrestlers, but they cant draw shit.


Well first of all it was Axel challenging Punk and secondly Punk could come out on Raw and bury the title and say it's beneath him.

And the fact that Bryan and Punk are the #1 & #2 guys right now tells you all you need to know about them drawing and what the McMahons think. 

Also don't think Cena is this great draw either.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Man SD sounds solid this week. I really did not think we would get more development on the Bryan/Orton angle until next weeks Raw but I'm glad I was wrong.

Orton saying he did not need anyones help is interesting to see where that goes. Probably just BS until the next time he gets help to beat down Bryan.

This fued is hot and this is the best WWE title fued we have had in a long long time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad that Bryan is getting a pin finisher. Something they should do with ADR as well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

People really shouldn't reply to Nimbus, lol. He's a troll, an awful one at that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> People really shouldn't reply to Nimbus, lol. He's a troll, an awful one at that.


Didn't he use to ask every week when Raw started or something like that?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Didn't he use to ask every week when Raw started or something like that?


Yup, that's him lol.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

knew they would push Young which is a good thing, PTP have a lot of potential, as other members have said i just hope they don't get stupid with it and have him in a main event or something. Would love to see PTP v The Shield for the tag belts sometime in the future..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Even if Barrett did join, it be kind of overkill at that point. Who'd he feud with anyway?
> 
> The Shield is pretty much the corporation's mid card guys(not to say that's bad, it's mid card guys you actually care about).


I'd imagine Barrett literally taking the role of Patterson/Briscoe sadly. Just used as a poor man's henchman. He'd be the guy in the stable that they use to give the faces wins.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Punk is above the IC title. Don't want to see it.


Apparently WWE seems to think differently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Happenstan said:


> Apparently WWE seems to think differently.


I'm under the impression that they're seeing an opportunity to shine the light on the belt. Plus, with Axel being a Heyman guy, it just makes sense. If you've got your WWE title plan wrapped up at the moment, why not shed some light on a belt that used to have some real legacy to it? Punk's big enough of a name that it would be a fairly big deal if he won the title. Although it would be funny to see some of the blind haters act like it's a demotion, despite him still feuding with Heyman. It would be a clear promotion for the title, not a demotion for Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan is running Smackdown now? :jay2


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton is such a great heel.

HEAT!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

If this Axel/Heyman vs Punk IC Championship feud goes on for a couple of months, I'd seriously lol at the fact that this feud is almost certainly going to be more important than the World Heavyweight Championship scene.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan is running Smackdown now? :jay2


About time, I've not watched a smackdown since he dropped the WHC to Sheamus, with the rumours that they're trying to make Smackdown on a par with Raw, it might be time to watch again.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Punk feuds for the IC belt and actually wins, then it will be more important than the WHC :

However, kayfabe wise, he has no interest in the title. He isn't pursuing it, he doesn't have a grudge against Axel. All he wants is Heyman. If they really want to bring back some prestige to the IC belt, they need to book a feud FOR the belt. Where both guys are desperate to win it.

In the current scenario, it just seems like filler between Punk and Heyman. I hope Punk destroys Axel and moves on to Heyman already. NOBODY, not even Punk can make the audience care about Axel. He is a black hole of charisma. The title should have gone to Fandango- very unfortunate to have got a concussion at that time.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

[email protected] hole of charisma. Be careful how you speak of Mr. Perfect's son...Blandy got a HELLUVA lot more chances to succeed than he's been given. It's not even been a legit year in your face.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> *Darren Young pinned Antono Cesaro despite the interference of Jack Swagger.


The Black Cena rules lol


----------



## C-M Punk (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cage match between Barrett and Bryan! YES YES YES


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



> - Sin Cara defeated Damien Sandow.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Allur said:


>


In a dark match. Who cares?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like a pretty strong open/close to Smackdown. 

Looking forward to another Bryan/Barrett match; they've got good chemistry.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

nice to see WWE pushing Darren Young simply because hes gay.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Amazing End 96 said:


> nice to see WWE pushing Darren Young simply because hes gay.


That isn't why they're pushing him. They're pushing him because he gained a huge amount of publicity and they're capitalizing on it. What he did to cause the publicity is incidental.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Ithil said:


> That isn't why they're pushing him. They're pushing him because he gained a huge amount of publicity and they're capitalizing on it. What he did to cause the publicity is incidental.


So I guess if he robbed a bank he'd be getting it too.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



EmbassyForever said:


> In a dark match. Who cares?


I do. I acknowledge that there is no brand split but when the "#1 contender" for the shows main title and one of the better talents of the entire company only appears in a dark match losing against Sin Cara, there is a problem.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

He's another Jack Swagger. He'll be jobbing again in a couple of months. They're just capitalizing on what happen with Young like they did with Swaggie.



EmbassyForever said:


> In a dark match. Who cares?


Your next World Heavyweight Champion is jobbing to Sin Cara in a dark-match. Who am I supposed to not care?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Love that there is some attention to the Bryan/Orton feud away from the new corporation on SD. Sounds good from the spoilers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Your next World Heavyweight Champion is jobbing to Sin Cara in a dark-match. Who am I supposed to not care?


Unfortunately, this has been going on for so long with the WHC that most of us are just numb to it. You don't need credibility to be World Heavyweight Champion. Obviously Sandow deserves much better but as long as he gets the belt in the end it's irrelevant. Besides, Sandow isn't some goof like Dolph Ziggler who won't get over if he's not booked well, he has his ungodly charisma and promos to fall back on.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Ithil said:


> That isn't why they're pushing him. They're pushing him because he gained a huge amount of publicity and they're capitalizing on it.


Exactly. Vince McMahon didn't get to where he is by passing up on things like this. 



> So I guess if he robbed a bank he'd be getting it too.


Someone facepalm this buffoon for me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't care if Young is gay but to push above better wrestlers because he gained a short publicity that will fade away soon is ridiculous.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't care if Young is gay but to push above better wrestlers because he gained a short publicity that will fade away soon is ridiculous.


Which wrestling companies have you promoted again?


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Darren Young wins again!

For those saying Punk to the IC Title? Why? He's feuding with Heyman, and Axel works w/ Heyman...makes sense to me.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I dunno what to make of Barrett facing Bryan again, it's like he's the sacrificial lamb over and over again, but then again he's constantly facing the number 1 face albeit not feuding with him properly.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



Big Dog said:


> I dunno what to make of Barrett facing Bryan again, it's like he's the sacrificial lamb over and over again, but then again he's constantly facing the number 1 face albeit not feuding with him properly.


With the way Vince brought out Barrett weeks ago to shave Bryan, and the way he volunteered to Vickie to face him Bryan again on SD..

Am I the only one getting the feeling that Barrett will be a member of The Corporation? Likely a mid card lackey who takes their pins but still.. To have him affiliated with HHH/McMahon's/Orton/The Shield will do him good.


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cannot wait to see Barrett vs Bryan in the steel cage match, plus I am glad we get to see more of the Orton/Bryan feud heating up nicely and Christian vs Del Rio again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't care if Young is gay but to push above better wrestlers because he gained a short publicity that will fade away soon is ridiculous.


This.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barretts acts a go between for Cena and Bryan, now he's a go between for Orton and Bryan, before all this he was a go between for Sheamus and ADR, and before that Sheamus and the Big Show I think.

Least they can do is make him an official member, that's if there really is a stable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

I think D Young is funny but is pretty much a boring worker. I wonder if Cesaro can get a good match out of him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good to see Ziggler get another win over Big E. I hope this feud can end already so Ziggler can move onto better things. 

:lol at Darren Young's push.

And Bryan beats Barrett yet again..


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/21 Main Event + 8/23 Smackdown Spoilers*

This Smackdown seems to not be furthering story line so might give it a miss.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Darren Young is getting a push, watch out for that heat backstage.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ziggler and Big E is probably over. WWE just gave Dolph that last one on one win.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ziggler and Big E is probably over. WWE just gave Dolph that last one on one win.


I hope so. Because it doesn't make any sense anymore.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

Ziggler is going to be challenging Ambrose for the U.S. Title at NoC.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the link to the newest smackdown!

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Part 1 - Includes a great Bryan/Orton promo

Part 3 - Includes Bryan vs Barrett in a steel cage


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Thanos!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett/Bryan Cage- ***3/4

GREAT match. Some really awesome spots and DAT SELL of Bryan's finisher by Barrett. Great job by both. Shame the crowd wasn't really into it.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The Sandrone said:


> Barrett/Bryan Cage- ***3/4
> 
> GREAT match. Some really awesome spots and DAT SELL of Bryan's finisher by Barrett. Great job by both. Shame the crowd wasn't really into it.


It wasn't a dead crowd by any means and I heard "this is Awesome" chant's from the crowd but yeah they weren't the most up for it crowd WWE has ever had. Just one of those boring crowds with kid's and their mum's I guess. But That promo and match was great.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Thanks Thanos!


No problem man.



The Sandrone said:


> Barrett/Bryan Cage- ***3/4
> 
> GREAT match. Some really awesome spots and DAT SELL of Bryan's finisher by Barrett. Great job by both. Shame the crowd wasn't really into it.


Yeah the crowd was pretty bad. What town was Smackdown in this week?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched the opening promo just now. Orton stuff was extremely boring, and not to mention him saying he was surprised by what happened at Summerslam really gets me and makes him look even more like just a pawn in the McMahons game. Then again, he's a heel now, so eh, they can pass it off as a lie. Promo was only a few minutes but it felt like 20 by the time Bryan got out there.

Bryan calling Orton "pretty" made my day though. :lmao :bryan Bryan stuff was good. Dragged a bit on with the pretty stuff, but overall good shit. Decent segment as a whole.

Also watched the Heyman/Axel promo. Heyman was good, Axel sucked, but somewhat looking forward to the Punk/Axel match on Raw.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why does DB carry a towel now?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

THANOS said:


> No problem man.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd was pretty bad. What town was Smackdown in this week?


Bakersfield, California. Next week's taping is in my hometown of Vegas, but I JUST moved away for college so I won't be able to catch it :cussin:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I got to be honest, that was an underwhelming promo. I was hoping Bryan wasn't so catchphrase and goofy-heavy with Orton, especially stemming from Monday. I was thinking Bryan would have made a beeline and Orton either left from the ring or Bryan still dropkicked him out of it. I don't know, just wasn't feeling the promo.

And Bakersfield is awful as a town so no surprise there.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I got to be honest, that was an underwhelming promo. I was hoping Bryan wasn't so catchphrase and goofy-heavy with Orton, especially stemming from Monday. I was thinking Bryan would have made a beeline and Orton either left from the ring or Bryan still dropkicked him out of it. I don't know, just wasn't feeling the promo.
> 
> And Bakersfield is awful as a town so no surprise there.


I didn't mind the promo. Orton was floundering during his portion and did not seem comfortable at all. I'm sure he'll get there eventually but having HHH as his mouthpiece should help. I think this storyline is building to Bryan unleashing his inner dragon and transitioning into a badass wrestling machine. Eventually we're going to see him storm down the ring and clean house Austin style, but for the next few weeks, he's likely to continue getting kicked down yet still being Mr. Niceguy until he can't take it anymore and snaps.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Orton dragged a bit, yes, but I don't think it was as bad as people are making it out to be. Granted, his mic skills are average at best and awful at worst but Orton wasn't that bad. Bryan held his own and seemed comfortable out there but the material he was given seemed too campy and generic. Stemming from his two day hell at Summerslam and RAW, I would have liked to have seen more emotion and intensity from Bryan as soon as he came out rather than repeat his catchphrase. This will lead to him snapping, yes, but I could have done without the goofiness.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I get what you mean, they should have written Bryans part with more seriousness since he did get RKOd on RAW. Although maybe they are saving him raising the intensity and being aggressive for RAW when Triple H is there.

The match was good though. The top rope powerbomb and the running knee were great to watch.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The promo was okay.

Watching now. Ziggler/Big E was a lot of fun. They seem to have good chemistry, pity it didn't go longer but maybe Big E works better in a sprint type match -- still not sure what he'll do now since Ziggler will be in the corporate storyline?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ziggler and Big E is probably over. WWE just gave Dolph that last one on one win.


Even though Ziggler _ALREADY PINNED_ Big E at SummerSlam. This is overkill.


----------



## ShadowT2 (Nov 20, 2004)

I didn't enjoy Bryan's opening promo at all, he still doesn't come off as a top of the company talent on the mic to me


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Warrior said:


> Yeah I get what you mean, they should have written Bryans part with more seriousness since he did get RKOd on RAW. Although maybe they are saving him raising the intensity and being aggressive for RAW when Triple H is there.
> 
> The match was good though. The top rope powerbomb and the running knee were great to watch.


They should leave Bryan and Orton off Smackdown, leave all their stuff until RAW make it more of an Event. I liked the promo wasn't epic or anything but that match was very good. Bryan can't have a bad match, only Bryan and Punk can give you top matches at the moment.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ShadowT2 said:


> I didn't enjoy Bryan's opening promo at all, he still doesn't come off as a top of the company talent on the mic to me



rubbish, it was fine nothing amazing. He's a Main Event talent. End of.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Smackdown was pretty good. The Daniel Bryan/Wade Barrett cage match was awesome. Sucks that this will probably be the closest Wade Barrett will ever get to ever being a main eventer other than his feud with Cena.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't believe some people still don't believe Bryan is now a top tier talent. He beat JOHN CENA CLEAN, what more do you want? 

Gonna wait for the full version and catch this later tonight, but seriously WWE, no more Barrett/Bryan matches, we've had like 6 matches over the last month.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets be honest here, that promo just wasn't good, Orton looked like a condescending pawn & Bryan looked like he was reading John Cena's lines, & its not just the content either, Orton seemed disinterested, & Bryan was too cartoonish with his delivery.

Both can do better than this, we've seen Orton during his legend killer days which was not only good but great, Daniel Bryan was also decent when he cut that passionate promo on John Cena before Summerslam.

& I'm a fan of both, so this isn't a hate post.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Great opener and close by Daniel Bryan. Orton was out shined. Thought the match between Bryan and Wade was awesome.

Completely skipped Christian and Del Rio. Really beginning to not care about Christian again which is such a shame.

Axel, yeah, still not feeling it. Heyman is boss.

Thought Rollins and Reigns were pretty strong with their promo against Henry and Show. Still undecided whether I want this feud or would rather see them against a legit tag team that will bring with it a fast paced match.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ever Wolf said:


> I can't believe some people still don't believe Bryan is now a top tier talent. He beat JOHN CENA CLEAN, what more do you want?
> 
> *Gonna wait for the full version and catch this later tonight, but seriously WWE, no more Barrett/Bryan matches, we've had like 6 matches over the last month.*


I'd agree except their matches have probably been the best on both shows for the last month or two.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I'd agree except their matches have probably been the best on both shows for the last month or two.


Very good chemistry between Barrett and Bryan and the Cage match was another match to add to Bryan's list of great matches this year on TV.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Lets be honest here, that promo just wasn't good, Orton looked like a condescending pawn & Bryan looked like he was reading John Cena's lines, & its not just the content either, Orton seemed disinterested, & Bryan was too cartoonish with his delivery.


Orton's supposed to be disinterested in what Bryan has to say, he's a heel. Yeah Bryan was a little too cartoonish with the pretty stuff but once he said the line "I'm going to kick you in you're pretty face" htne things picked up. Both men did well.

I think they should keep Orton and Bryan off Smackdown, just keep the feud to Raw. Make it more special.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=kuNeJKCeyO8Hcb4uxXh
http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=k6J3J5Wq2JMNzt4uxXj
http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=k73m9umEln6V0i4uxXk

Links for the full Smackdown show.

(Y)


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I saw Christian defeat Big E earlier in the day, are these spoilers wrong?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ that was SuperStars


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The guy who asked Ryback for an autograph didn't know his name? Come on, it was right in front of him in Ryback's jacket.

unk2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is with Big Show's body now? The posture is weird and its like he's wearing a back brace. I feel uncomfortable watching him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

hardyorton said:


> Orton's supposed to be disinterested in what Bryan has to say, he's a heel. Yeah Bryan was a little too cartoonish with the pretty stuff but once he said the line "I'm going to kick you in you're pretty face" htne things picked up. Both men did well.
> 
> I think they should keep Orton and Bryan off Smackdown, just keep the feud to Raw. Make it more special.


Nah, he has a legitimate point. It was underwhelming. We KNOW Bryan can cut way better promos than the one on SD this week. The material was bad. After him and HHH screwed me over two days straight this week, I'm going to act goofy and condescendingly call him pretty? Fuck that. The second chance I get with Orton alone, I'm beating his ass. And he better know that when I step out to the ring. THAT is what should have happened. Promo was just dull and generic.



Bryan D. said:


> The guy who asked Ryback for an autograph didn't know his name? Come on, it was right in front of him in Ryback's jacket.
> 
> unk2


That guy sucked as an actor but Ryback is winning me over with this funny bullying gimmick.

BE A STAR, RYBACK!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm one of the biggest Bryan fans, he's the only wrestler I actually care to watch nowadays, and I didn't like the promo.

I agree with those saying he needs to be more serious. He's going up against the Corporation, he needs to up the intensity. Even when The Rock or Jericho were goofing off at the bosses, at least their promos were intense. Bryan needs to up the intensity on the mic, I know he can do it because he did it against Cena and back on NXT. I don't want him turning to goofy Cena or Sheamus or face Punk 2012..


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The GOAT FACE is cutting pandering babyface promos similar to Cena's promo style and Punk's run as a pandering babyface during his title reign as the Macho Man to Cena's Hogan. Bryan has officially made it as a top dog, brehs !

Promo seemed to be pretty condescending towards Orton and he brought out the intensity near the end. Not really seeing where all this fake outrage is coming from.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Im so watching Smackdown tonight if only to watch Show and Henry throw around the "three man jobbing crew" Im sure ill get a good laugh outta it

This Henry Big show tag team reminds me of a team Show was in before...








and I was a big big fan of this team when it was goin on so hopefully Show and Henry can channel the same sort of result in matches


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Im so watching Smackdown tonight if only to watch Show and Henry throw a round the "three man jobbing crew" Im sure ill get a good laugh outta it


The Shield totally buried the 3 Man Band in the post match promo, which I found funny. Seth does well as a heel.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Sandrone said:


> Watched the opening promo just now. Orton stuff was extremely boring, *and not to mention him saying he was surprised by what happened at Summerslam really gets me and makes him look even more like just a pawn in the McMahons game.* Then again, he's a heel now, so eh, they can pass it off as a lie. Promo was only a few minutes but it felt like 20 by the time Bryan got out there.
> 
> Bryan calling Orton "pretty" made my day though. :lmao :bryan Bryan stuff was good. Dragged a bit on with the pretty stuff, but overall good shit. Decent segment as a whole.
> 
> Also watched the Heyman/Axel promo. Heyman was good, Axel sucked, but somewhat looking forward to the Punk/Axel match on Raw.


Yeah I dont get it. The way everything developed at Summerslam it seemed like it was already planned between HHH,Vince,Stephanie and Orton but Orton said it took him by surprise? What the hell.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great SD. Christian vs Del Rio and Barrett vs Bryan both were very, very good. I enjoyed the first promo & Show and Henry vs 3MB.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Yeah I dont get it. The way everything developed at Summerslam it seemed like it was already planned between HHH,Vince,Stephanie and Orton but Orton said it took him by surprise? What the hell.


Orton is obviously lying. He is just saying that to show he can beat Bryan by himself and does not need anyone's help but it should come out in the next couple weeks that he's a liar once HHH and company help him beat down Bryan again.

The promo from Bryan was definitely different but I'm cool with it. I don't think he can just be angry and intense all the time. Even when his music hit Michael Cole said Bryan just doesn't give up. He will get pissed off soon again and go crazy on this new Corporation.

I really like the way this story is being told. It feels like they are showing Orton, HHH and company as totally unafraid of Bryan since they think he is a short small guy who can't really do much. Stephanie even said you're only a B+ and HHH added later on by saying go on with your "little career." I think that's a big reason why Orton was alone in this promo since they are showing he doesn't think that much of Bryan and is totally not scared of him at all.

Austin was a different type of character who everyone in the Corporation was afraid of because he was a regular sized superstar who would just attack anyone. Bryan is obviously the short small underdog who they are taking lightly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the important stuff. Opening promo was alright but could've been better. Orton needs more energy and intensity, Bryan is also goofing around too much. Randy should let that hair keep on growing and shave the damn beard! And for a corporate champion, he needs to debut a new look wearing suits.

Bryan/Barrett was a decent match although I wish they had gone through with the German Suplex spot instead of just teasing it. With JBL on commentary, it was apt because he took an excellent German from the top rope in his cage match with Benoit back in 2006.

Not surprised to see there are still quite a few "RKO" signs around.

Oh and bully Ryback is very entertaining. :lol


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Just watched Orton's opening promo, I liked it. And the ending was also pretty clever, that's Orton coming out on top on RAW and Smackdown, we'll have to see what happens next week.*


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the important stuff. Opening promo was alright but could've been better. Orton needs more energy and intensity, Bryan is also goofing around too much. Randy should let that hair keep on growing and shave the damn beard! And for a corporate champion, he needs to debut a new look wearing suits.
> 
> Bryan/Barrett was a decent match although I wish they had gone through with the German Suplex spot instead of just teasing it. With JBL on commentary, it was apt because he took an excellent German from the top rope in his cage match with Benoit back in 2006.
> 
> ...


*I think (hope) they are going to the line of Randy keeping his current look ad gimmick and him to keep telling us he doesn't need their help until Night Of Champions where he caves in and lets them help him etc.

Then the RAW following he'll come out suit and hair etc, more arrogance.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking something like that. He keeps growing his hair in the following month, then retains with Corporate's help at NoC and has a celebration the night after on Raw. He comes out in a suit, with an arrogant smile and his beard fully gone.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-8232013_23.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good as a whole. The main was fine, Christian/Alberto was good and the squashing of 3MB was great. Not must see, but I enjoyed this.

ome shots from the show:


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Darren Young couldn't look more like Cena in that picture :lmao


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Wade Barret Seems to be groomed for a push. hes facing the current face of the company in a steel cage match where both men came out good out of it.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Were Young's lips busted? I'm ashamed to say that I thought it was lipstick...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Bully Ry :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think Smackdown is supposed to be a continuation of Raw at all.....I mean Ziggler is in the corporation feud now, and all of a sudden he goes backward to face Langston again on Smackdown this week? Its just a filler show......the real stuff happens on Raw..the American Dragon will come out on Raw, dont' worry..nobody watches Smackdown any way, that's why its all filler and nonsense.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Were Young's lips busted? I'm ashamed to say that I thought it was lipstick...


If he didn't come out, you wouldn't have even thought of that. :side:


Of course they were busted, probably from one of Cesaro's European Uppercuts of Doom.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

vk79 said:


> Orton is obviously lying. He is just saying that to show he can beat Bryan by himself and does not need anyone's help but it should come out in the next couple weeks that he's a liar once HHH and company help him beat down Bryan again.
> 
> The promo from Bryan was definitely different but I'm cool with it. I don't think he can just be angry and intense all the time. Even when his music hit Michael Cole said Bryan just doesn't give up. He will get pissed off soon again and go crazy on this new Corporation.
> 
> ...


He's not scared yet he needs Shield for bodyguards? Needs Cripple H to surprise attack him instead of facing him one on one? Makes a move after his cage match with Wade? What show are you watching?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the important stuff. Opening promo was alright but could've been better. Orton needs more energy and intensity, Bryan is also goofing around too much. Randy should let that hair keep on growing and shave the damn beard! And for a corporate champion, he needs to debut a new look wearing suits.
> 
> Bryan/Barrett was a decent match although I wish they had gone through with the German Suplex spot instead of just teasing it. With JBL on commentary, it was apt because he took an excellent German from the top rope in his cage match with Benoit back in 2006.
> 
> ...


I agree I think he definitely should move back into the Evolution gimmick. He can stil be the viper but recapture that arrogant pretty boy look. Bryan definitely needs to do a slow burn in his character, because I don't think it would be believable if he just became this angry badass overnight. He needs to continue to be stomped out and get underrated by HHH and crew because of his size, until eventually he snaps and goes American Dragon badass mode on everyone and then the Corporation will fear him and take him seriously. It needs to be built up overtime to get enough people to buy into it. Imagine in a few months Bryan clearing the ring of the entire Corporation with Busaiku Knee's; it would be epic as fuck and believable because of how brutal the move is.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

can you imagine him kneeing Stephanie? lol that would be hilarious...or if he beats everyone up with a kendo stick and corners Steph just like he did Maddox a couple weeks back before he escaped..by the way, the reason why they had him snap like that on Maddox, was to show that he's capable of bringing that side out of himself...its going to be great...i can't wait for the big crowd pop once he goes in there and clears everyone out...remember that huge pop when he kicked the Shield's asses on Smackdown a few months ago? hope its bigger than that..I thought the lack of reaction to him coming out this past Raw made sense because they weren't cheering because they were afraid for him...i mean Orton, H, Vince, and the Shield outside......thats' too many odds to overcome......so the lack of reaction was appropriate..


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> He's not scared yet he needs Shield for bodyguards? Needs Cripple H to surprise attack him instead of facing him one on one? Makes a move after his cage match with Wade? What show are you watching?


Those are all valid points but I just meant it from the way Orton came out alone on Smackdown with no one else by his side.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a decent show, most matches were watchable but two were above average for televised contests. It was also nice to see some progression in the interesting Bryan Orton feud, with hopefully some more inclusion from Triple H and the McMahons next Monday night. My highlights were the main event, Axel versus Rhodes and Christian versus Del Rio.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Yeah I dont get it. The way everything developed at Summerslam it seemed like it was already planned between HHH,Vince,Stephanie and Orton but Orton said it took him by surprise? What the hell.


He's a heel, he's lying.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett got a VT promo during his match, that's unusual right?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett got a VT promo during his match, that's unusual right?


3MB also had a video package. Don't think it means anything.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Yeah I dont get it. The way everything developed at Summerslam it seemed like it was already planned between HHH,Vince,Stephanie and Orton but Orton said it took him by surprise? What the hell.


He. Is. A. Heel.

That's how much WWE sucks, for the most part, in creating genuine heels. Wrestling 101.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Question, what would Daniel Bryan's plates be on the belt?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lots of audio editing this episode.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton..isn't a heel..he's being Orton


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

He's soooooo pretty :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton isn't that pretty..he's a solid B


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Question, what would Daniel Bryan's plates be on the belt?


Probably yes on one side, no on the other side.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's character is starting to fully come into frame now. He's the wrestling purist who has the clout to call out others on their lack of wrestling skills or genetic fortunes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Question, what would Daniel Bryan's plates be on the belt?


my guess would be 1 plate being "YES" and the other plate being "NO"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Probably yes on one side, no on the other side.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Sensesfail said:


> my guess would be 1 plate being "YES" and the other plate being "NO"


That could work


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Love Barrett's confidence going into his match with Bryan!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It was good to see the WWE title feud featured on Smackdown this week, Bryan/Barrett was a good main event, Christian/Del Rio was a good match as well.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Barrett looks cool with he hair like that, like a main eventer.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

i wanna see Barrett apart of this new "corporation"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, Mr. Generic got boat loads of boos when he came out. Usually Mr. Generic comes out to no reaction at all. lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, I still don't give a shit about Axel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Why the hell did they just job a fresh and relatively over Cody Rhodes to Axel? Bullshit, they could've fed him Miz or Kingston, but instead they feed him a potential world champion who is hot off a feud right now.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziggler vs Big E again? No wonder he was bitching before. His and Big E's characters at going nowhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobbing out Rhodes to Axel to make Axel strong for his match with Punk. Weak sauce. Axel sucks. I don't care who he beats.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why the fuck is the ref all up in Big E's face? :lmao:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

How long would you give :axel to get over or would you just get rid of him now ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Jobbing out Rhodes to Axel to make Axel strong for his match with Punk. Weak sauce. Axel sucks. I don't care who he beats.


Exactly. Not only is Axel below mediocre, but they jobbed Rhodes to him, who could potentially be going for the World Title soon. This type of crap really hurts his credibility. Why not feed some irrelevant babyface like Miz, if they going to give him a win?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn I hate those fake crowd reactions. So damn obvious.


----------



## Se7endeuce (Aug 8, 2013)

I like how creative they were with the Ziggler/E finish.

EXACT same as the PPV.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is almost everything a rematch fpalm


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Love Christian matches. Never below a B match!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> Damn I hate those fake crowd reactions. So damn obvious.


The fact that Curtis Axel gets heavy boos when he comes out (despite the fact that he gets no reaction on RAW) pretty much makes it obvious. I still remember the other ridiculous one where Ezekial Jackson came out to heavy cheers. I don't get why the WWE even wastes their time on this.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

are they trying to get me tired of Del Rio vs Christian by having it the 3rd time within a month?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn that was the smoothest backbreaker I've ever seen!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

having the Mexican flags in the corner of the ring in all of Del Rio's matches is pretty stupid


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The fact that Curtis Axel gets heavy boos when he comes out (despite the fact that he gets no reaction on RAW) pretty much makes it obvious. I still remember the other ridiculous one where Ezekial Jackson came out to heavy cheers. I don't get why the WWE even wastes their time on this.


Not everyone is a smart fan who wastes their time on pro wrestling websites and forums.

SmackDown exists to help build up those who otherwise would not yet get the same reactions on Raw. It certainly helped Daniel Bryan and Mark Henry.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah the peasant thing is back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Another great match. That was a cool way to put the cross arm breaker on.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ricardo is pretty good on the mic, after backing up RVD in that quick promo


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously, Christian matches never disappoint. Del Rio was great too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rvp20 said:


> How long would you give :axel to get over or would you just get rid of him now ?


I would get rid of Curtis Axel a.k.a Mr. Generic right now because he serves no purpose to the WWE. The guy would be a waste of even TNA's time tbh.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

did Alberto's eyeliner just drip down his face?! Damn, that's embarrassing!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Old_John said:


> did Alberto's eyeliner just drip down his face?! Damn, that's embarrassing!


i didn't notice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan and Orton still working Smackdown trying to put up the ratings.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

When was the last time 3MB won a match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' promos are getting better and better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ace promo by Rollins, I think he had a little Ambrose in him in that promo.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank God PTP are finally getting pushed. These guys are entertaining as hell.

Please give them the titles.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Were the hell did that blood come from?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The name is written on the damn shirt :lol

Ryback was completely in the right here.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Thank God PTP are finally getting pushed. These guys are entertaining as hell.
> 
> Please give them the titles.


It was Darren, not PTP! :mancini2 WWE couldn't care less about Titus!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The name is written on the damn shirt :lol
> 
> Ryback was completely in the right here.


And Cole acknowledging the "Be a Star," campaign, too damn funny!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says, I'm hyped for Los Matadores!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dem Daniel Bryan chants. Only legit reaction from the crowd all night.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Old_John said:


> It was Darren, not PTP! :mancini2 WWE couldn't care less about Titus!


If that were the case, WWE would break off Darren with Titus. They are pushing the tag team as a whole.

Oh, and fpalm


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> If that were the case, WWE would break off Darren with Titus.


Just a matter of time bro, just a matter of time. They gonna push that boy like there ain't no tomorrow!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good TV match. Bryan working his ass off on Smackdown.

Dat GOAT.

:yes :bryan :dazzler

And, of course:

rton2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Very good TV match. Bryan working his ass off on Smackdown.
> 
> Dat GOAT.
> 
> ...



RKO, baby! rton2 No, really, pretty awesome Smackdown tonight!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought that twisted sunset flip powerbomb was great. I also think Wade sold the Busaiku knee even better than Cena did.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bryan sold the hell out of that clothesline.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Christian vs Rio was very nice, and the cage match was fun. Pretty ok show. LOL_DYOUNG


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm loving PTP, man. And the crowd loved them as well.










YEAH, BABY


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Really enjoyed the show tonight. I felt it was a fun entertaining show overall.

Daniel Bryan was massively over which seems to be the norm now. Watching him perform and cut promos while getting the crowd loudly behind him is the most fun I've had watching WWE since the Summer of Punk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/backstage-fallout

BackStage Fallout: Henry/Big Show & Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Daniel Bryan and Orton still working Smackdown trying to put up the ratings.


why don't CM Punk work some SD's as well? i mean he has competed on Smackdowns on occasion


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> why don't CM Punk work some SD's as well? i mean he has competed on Smackdowns on occasion


He has been working Smackdown as of late. He had 1/2 matches with Fandango but that was about it. He didn't work last weeks and todays show.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

How great is JBL? He called Cody a third generation plumber... The son of the son of a plumber... and how he should get sponsorship from Drain-ALL LMAO just amazing.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Great show tonight, Del Rio vs Christian and Bryan vs Barrett were both awesome matches. Plus I'm digging Ricardo in his new role with RVD, after he splits off from him I think he'll make a great manager/mouthpiece for a younger guy who needs the help.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Great show, loved Christian vs Del Rio and the cage match.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Question, what would Daniel Bryan's plates be on the belt?


"Yes!" and "No!"?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The name is written on the damn shirt :lol
> 
> Ryback was completely in the right here.


Yeah, the father was a douchebag to Ryback.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

The Orton Bryan promo was woeful, absolutely horrible.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

What a tremendous SD once again, ADR beating Christian followed by another good promo, cage main event and the build for tagteams. Of course, also good that Orton was there.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Good show overall. I liked the cage match. RyBack is growing on me but my God that "father" was such a HORRIBLE actor. Christian and Del Rio deliver...AGAIN. Loved the innovative way that ADR put the arm breaker on. I like that he's thinking of different ways to do that. Don't recall too many submissions being from " out of nowhere" as opposed to the usual "you can see it" set up. Smackdown has been steadily great all year.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Flawless Victory said:


> Good show overall. I liked the cage match. RyBack is growing on me but my God that "father" was such a HORRIBLE actor. Christian and Del Rio deliver...AGAIN. Loved the innovative way that ADR put the arm breaker on. I like that he's thinking of different ways to do that. Don't recall too many submissions being from " out of nowhere" as opposed to the usual "you can see it" set up. Smackdown has been steadily great all year.


It definitely has, but that's what you get with ADR as Champ.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Smackdown Theme song is so ASSSSSSS. The Main Event theme song is song better than both RAW and Smackdowns.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> -- Friday's WWE Smackdown increased 18 percent in Social Media Activity following the Summerslam PPV.
> 
> Smackdown scored 90,883 in social activity, which was the highest in one month dating back to July 26. Smackdown ranked #1 on cable TV for the second straight week.


via PWTorch


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Wow, Mr. Generic got boat loads of boos when he came out. Usually Mr. Generic comes out to no reaction at all. lol


Edited Boos


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That Barrett/Bryan cage match was *SICK!*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Edited Boos


My buddy was at SD and he said there was some heat on Barrett.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Edited Boos


I know I was just being sarcastic about Mr. Generic Curtis Axel actually getting heat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Darren Young defeated Antonio Cesaro fpalm, they're really doing it aren't they


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The grays in Randy's beard are more distracting than Bryan's entire beard.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The grays in Randy's beard are more distracting than Bryan's entire beard.


I know, right? Either shave that shit off, or use that 'Just for Men' sh*t, Randy! :reigns


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Why does DB carry a towel now?


+1

Equally baffled. Can someone explain this to us?

Edit: A quick google reveals it is a rally towel

http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan-"Yes!"-Rally-Towel/W05609,default,pd.html


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

I really enjoyed the Smackdown steel cage match between D Bryan and Barratt. I was particularly impressed with the super power bomb. What did you guys think if the match? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems Smackdown is finally improving after it being horrible for the last few months... They are finally putting some feuds that started and are mostly in RAW also appear in Smackdown now. They should do this all the time because i watched Smackdown again since two months or something.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Dat Wade Barrett kid is very good.I like him.He sold that powerbomb like a boss.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wasn't there a guy in ECW a few years ago that had some "rally towel" gimmick?

Edit: Yeah, hope Bryan doesn't start any of this "rally up" shit :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For those who missed it.

I'd also like to add, Orton is severely underrated on the mic. His promo was ace.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I think people hate Orton because he's either awesome on the mic, or crap. There is never an in between. He was awesome on Smackdown. That's a guy you want to hate. I can't wait to see how far he can go with his heel run this time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I know I've said this before, but Orton looks absolutely perfect with this WWE Title. It's like it was made for him. (Y)


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Orton's beard adds to his look with the WWE Title on his shoulder, don't shave that thing off brah. Anyway, decent SD, at least they are trying to make it somewhat significant again. I like that Rodriguez will be getting more mic time now considering he's very good on the mic. Giving RVD a (temporary) mouth piece is smart 'cause RVD is ofcourse the drizzling shits on the mic. I have a feeling they won't put the belt on RVD though which means ADR's boring World Title reign continues.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

It was amazing wasn't it. We don't see enough of that these days. They need to put guys like that together more often. Guys that are hungry for success and will put on a show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

is there a gif of the powerbomb?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

I believe it's just simply called a super bomb.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

WWEUniverse said:


> is there a gif of the powerbomb?


I wouldn't even know where to look sorry. It'll be on YouTube and the wwe app.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

wwe app you say? :cole3


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol yes the wwe app. I use it a lot on my commute  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Link to the gif as I suck at IPading.

http://i.minus.com/ib18FXZH6eVAXv.gif


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Giving RVD a (temporary) mouth piece is smart 'cause RVD is ofcourse the drizzling shits on the mic. I have a feeling they won't put the belt on RVD though which means ADR's boring World Title reign continues.


Yea lol. Did he ever say a single word since coming back?


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> Link to the gif as I suck at IPading.
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ib18FXZH6eVAXv.gif












Here


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Great spot.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

That match was PPV quality. :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Thought Barrett sold the running knee finisher really well as well. But that power bomb off the turnbuckle was too good.

TOO GOOD


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

DB pulling a TV MOTYC out of that bum barrett.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Fun match, loved it, especially the ending sequence.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

forget selling you get whipped around and slammed down that fast it's gonna take something out of you period 

barrett's shown some flashes before but he really put on the match of his career against bryan great for him


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

Jammy said:


> Fun match, loved it, especially the ending sequence.


Yeah that was amazing! I wasn't expecting Orton to come out from under the ring.



Anark said:


> Thought Barrett sold the running knee finisher really well as well. But that power bomb off the turnbuckle was too good.
> 
> TOO GOOD


Yeah that was sold very well. Glad to see Barratt in the mix with the story. Didn't think I would but it fits well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Great match. Have loved the last couple of matches that Bryan and Barrett have put together, even if people think they have been overkill they have been awesome to watch.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

He's done it a million times in other matches

Not too surprising


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Snapdragon said:


> He's done it a million times in other matches
> 
> Not too surprising


Please show your work.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Snapdragon said:


> He's done it a million times in other matches
> 
> Not too surprising


NEver seen him do it before, when else has Bryan done it like that?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Revil Fox said:


> Please show your work.


I've followed his indy career from 2002. Not really a noteworthy spot considering he's done the sunset powerbomb a lot


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Young Constanza said:


> DB pulling a TV MOTYC out of that bum barrett.


Barret is no bum. He just gets no credit because he doesn't get Vickie Guerrero level heat.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Snapdragon said:


> I've followed his indy career from 2002. Not really a noteworthy spot considering he's done the sunset powerbomb a lot


I believe he was talking about the way the move was performed not the move itself, I'm pretty sure I seen him do it in ROH before...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



AthenaMark said:


> Barret is no bum. He just gets no credit because he doesn't get Vickie Guerrero level heat.


Barrett is no marvel in the ring, bro. Not even close.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



Dragonballfan said:


> I believe he was talking about the way the move was performed not the move itself


 Yeah it was pretty much the delivery being so great, thanks man :cool2


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



AthenaMark said:


> Barret is no bum. He just gets no credit because he doesn't get Vickie Guerrero level heat.


no he just isn't very good, most of the goodwill he still has on the IWC stems from his hideously overrated/overpushed 2010 run. He has been exposed terribly since in everything else the company has tried to do with him. He can be carried to strong matches with strong workers but thats it. He has little personality and nothing about him stands out.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Nah..that's a bunch of bullshit. He's much easier to watch than Cena and Orton in the ring. He's just good at brawling matches..his matches with Sheamus were very good. He doesn't get the chances to do what Punk, Orton, and Cena does..wrestle 15-20 minute main events and shit like that. That's all.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*



AthenaMark said:


> Nah..that's a bunch of bullshit. He's much easier to watch than Cena and Orton in the ring. He's just good at brawling matches..his matches with Sheamus were very good. He doesn't get the chances to do what Punk, Orton, and Cena does..wrestle 15-20 minute main events and shit like that. That's all.


This basically. 

Id wager that if you give most of the boys and girls in the back time to actually prepare for a match that's longer than 10 minutes (and that includes entrances and commercials too...I think people forget that that stuff takes time out of the actual match) they'd deliver something passable if not..dare I say it...entertaining.

Why do you think mid card matches get better showings on Main Event than they do on Raw or Smackdown? They get more time. Mainly because there are hardly any segments on Main Event and Raw and Smackdown (ESPECIALLY RAW) are segment heavy. They just hit you with a "Raw/Smackdown Rewind" every 15 minutes and call it a day...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

That's the way it used to always be in the Attitude Era. Mid carders would get guaranteed match time. But that stuff is just preserved for certain talents now.


----------



## LDM91 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

Having not seen the any of Bryan's work outside WWE, I really enjoyed seeing him pull off that spot. The knee really suits him too.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I enjoyed the opening segment quite a lot. I'm happy to see Orton finally showing a bit of personality again (after years of the monotone viper). Bryan is really starting to 'feel' like a "superstar" as well. He's getting more comfortable on the mic and doing a great job of naturally involving the crowd. I love how this feud is shaping up.

Bryan and Barrett have some really good chemistry. I bet Barrett wishes he could lose to Bryan every week. Barrett hasn't looked this good consistently in a long time. Another good SD main event.

Dat Busaiku Knee :mark:


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Super Power Bomb*

kinda makes me miss the dudleys


----------

